# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Máy tính lỗi gì đây - Có kèm hình hiển thị

## hoangnam.vn08

máy mình đang xài main intel g41 rq dạo này nó cứ bị lỗi thế này. lúc khởi động lên đôi lúc thì màn hình hiển thị như mấy hình bên dưới, máy đơ treo không làm gì được, khởi động lại mấy lần mới vào được, có lúc đang xài thì nó tắt cái cụp rùi cũng màn hình cũng hiển thị như thế. đôi lúc máy vẫn chạy nhưng cũng không hiển thị gì luôn. có ai biết lỗi gì không góp ý cho mình với. xin chân thành cảm ơn mọi người nhiều.:emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh:

----------


## victory355

trước hết bạn tháo ram ra ktra, vẫn ko hết thì xem lại main, có thể diêm vương đã "ngía" em nó rùi đó! mình cũng từng bị như vậy và phải thay main mới rồi!

----------


## newhomes

> trước hết bạn tháo ram ra ktra, vẫn ko hết thì xem lại main, có thể diêm vương đã "ngía" em nó rùi đó! mình cũng từng bị như vậy và phải thay main mới rồi!


 thay main thì hơi căng nhỉ. hix:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

----------


## vftravel

cái này thì việc gì mà phải thay main chứ
máy bạn chỉ là bị xung
1 là bạn hãy gỡ bỏ phần mềm mới cài vào trong máy đi
2 là vệ sinh lại máy 1 lượt
3 là bạn hãy dùng 1 đĩa win hoặc hosfix mới nhất để cài cho máy
4 quét virus sạch hdd

bạn chỉ làm như vậy mình sẽ đảm bảo máy bạn ko còn như vậy nữa đâu
chúc vui vẻ

----------


## betterlife

thank mod nha. hèn gì mình thấy lúc đầu hok sao sau này cài nhiều phần mềm vô thì bổng dưng xuất hiện lỗi này.

----------


## dongoclinh

[img]https://forum.**************/file:///c:/users/nghiabass/desktop/1234.jpg[/img][img]https://forum.**************/file:///c:/users/nghiabass/desktop/1234.jpg[/img] lổi gì vậy ?

----------


## tienquan189

cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé, kiến thức rất là hay và bổ ích với mình  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrhieuson

1 là bạn hãy gỡ bỏ phần mềm mới cài vào trong máy đi
2 là vệ sinh lại máy 1 lượt
3 là bạn hãy dùng 1 đĩa win hoặc hosfix mới nhất để cài cho máy
4 quét virus sạch hdd

----------

